# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  Terreno agricola de 12 has en el sector la tablada - santa maria - huaura

## jesa

SE VENDE TERRENO AGRÍCOLA. 
Ubicado en el sector La Tablada-Santa María-Huaura. A 6 Km a la Panamericana Norte (Peaje de Huacho).
Terreno con extensión de 12 Has, actualmente cuenta con sembríos de maracuya, choclo y camote, terreno ideal para plantaciones de frutales, se encuentra camino a la Irrigación Santa Rosa. 
Disponibilidad de agua todo el año.
Para mayor información llamar al RPC 993522958 - Telf. 017317828Temas similares: TERRENO AGRICOLA DE 6.0 HAS Terreno agricola de 5.0 has ubicado en el sector peñico-huaura Venta de terreno agricola de 2.3 has en huaura-vegueta con sembrio de vid Terreno agricola en cañete Vendo Terreno Agricola De 31 Has En Ica

----------


## jesa

Se informa que el terreno agricola de 12 has ya fue vendido. 
Saludos

----------

